# WSP no 1 gallon Palm oil!



## kmarvel (Sep 22, 2014)

I buy my oils from WSP because they are inexpensive and NO SHIPPING!

 They are out of stock (and will be for awhile) of 1 gallon pails of palm oil.

 Does anyone have another supplier that carries 1 gallon pails of oil and no shipping??


 Kathie


----------



## new12soap (Sep 22, 2014)

Try Soaper's Choice. They do not have free shipping, but the prices are the lowest I have found, shipping is reasonable, and quality and customer service are excellent.


----------



## LunaSkye (Sep 22, 2014)

I've done the math for myself. It would be cheaper to order from soaper's choice than WSP if I was only ordering the 7-gallon oils of CO, OO pomace, and PO.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 22, 2014)

I agree that Soaper's Choice is better even with shipping. They even have a few oils that cost me less than Cibaria with shipping cost and I will call Cibaria. Remember when you purchase from WSP you pay shipping on each item. It is not free shipping just figured into the cost.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 22, 2014)

Another vote for Soaper's Choice.  I don't find WSP a deal.  As stated, they just include shipping in their prices.


----------



## KatieShephard (Sep 22, 2014)

Last week I received my order from Soapers Choice within three days!


----------



## kmarvel (Sep 23, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> Another vote for Soaper's Choice. I don't find WSP a deal. As stated, they just include shipping in their prices.



mmmmmm.....soaper's choice it is, then.  And they sell FO's and EO's also?


----------



## CiCi (Sep 23, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> I buy my oils from WSP because they are inexpensive and NO SHIPPING!
> 
> They are out of stock (and will be for awhile) of 1 gallon pails of palm oil.
> 
> ...



Cibaria is right next door to you, so the shipping won't be so bad. Their price is $13.78 for 7 pounds.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 23, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> mmmmmm.....soaper's choice it is, then. And they sell FO's and EO's also?



Unfortunately they do not.  However they carry every oil, butter etc you can imagine.


----------



## kmarvel (Sep 23, 2014)

CiCi said:


> Cibaria is right next door to you, so the shipping won't be so bad. Their price is $13.78 for 7 pounds.



Who is Cibaria??


----------



## CiCi (Sep 23, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> Who is Cibaria??



Soap Oil supplier in So Cal:

http://www.cibariasoapsupply.com/shop/index.php/oils/palm-oil.html


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 23, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> Who is Cibaria??


LOL, not exactly right next to you, but in Riverside, CA
Cibaria Soap Supplies is where I buy most oils. You do have to compare prices with Soapers Choice. Right now with shipping SAO is less expensive at Soapers Choice.


----------



## kmarvel (Sep 24, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> Another vote for Soaper's Choice. I don't find WSP a deal. As stated, they just include shipping in their prices.



Cheez, I did a side by side comparison of the oils I use to the two oil vendors.  I would save $37 ordering from Soapers Choice!


 I learn so much from everyone here.  I would like to thank them all.  :razz:


----------

